# Tool holder storage



## Shotgun (Jan 13, 2021)

Bought an AXA wedge style tool post for my 12" Craftsman lathe. Then I bought holders for all the tooling I had. That left me with a lot of pieces all over the place. So, I built a small brake, and bent up some scrap sheet metal pieces I had laying around.


----------



## hman (Jan 13, 2021)

That's a really fantastic way to keep the tool holders nearby, yet out of the way!


----------



## Shotgun (Jan 14, 2021)

I just looked at that last picture of the brake. 

Wow!  My phone's camera introduced a lot of distortion.  The bar is actually straight.  Both of them are.

I cocked a 1"x3/4" bar of hot rolled steel at a 45 degree angle between the low profile clamps I made, then used an end mill to cut a V groove.  Drilled and tapped the ends for M8x1.25 cap head screws ('cause that is what I had on hand), centering the holes on the bottom of the V groove.  Then I drilled out a coupler nut and cut it in half.  Welded the nuts to each end of a bar cut from a clamp.

I won't do production work or thick material, but worked a charm for what I needed.  Just a 30 degree bend on some .040 sheet.  The bottom is about 3/4" high, which I attached to the inside of the door with one 3/8" bolt in the center and a couple rivets on each end.


----------

